

BOJ Shirakawa Warns Japan Economic Outlook ‘Very Severe’ - chailatte
http://www.cnbc.com/id/42836439

======
logjam
You know, given that you submitted five similar doom-and- gloom links within
five minutes today, I was curious about your submission history.

These kind of pessimistic news links to common news sources are all you appear
to submit.

Maybe you could think of a way to more concisely enlighten us about what axe
you want to misuse HN to endlessly grind.

